# Blue Wahoo stadium park



## Here Fishy Fishy..... (Mar 2, 2014)

Anybody ever fish there? Ever catch anything worthwhile? tips? hints?


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

croaker


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Was the water temp comes up the fishing is great there. Flounder school up in the cove between the stadium and Joe Patties. there is also red fish that school up in there, plenty of Spanish mackeral and the occasional King comes through. The Black Snapper hang out there and this past summer I got 3 legal ARS and 3 legal Gags from the wall. When the water is right it is a smorgishboard.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> Was the water temp comes up the fishing is great there. When the water is right it is a smorgishboard.


I wouldn't spill that or your little honey hole will be slam packed I would just say it's great with the correct water temp

IE fixed it for you


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy..... (Mar 2, 2014)

he's right. I like to slam honey holes. :yes:


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Went there on Saturday for my step brothers lacrosse game, put on a while stingray grub with a red head, first cast stud flounder, second cast was a giant trout. Very good place. I'd like to fish it more when the water temp warms up a little though.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Consider it slammed!!! J/K It will be slammed after that post.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I'ma hit it tommorow! Lol 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Who's bringin the beer,lol....I'll be there at high tide....


----------

